# Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen



## alundra (2. Aug. 2009)

Hallo liebe Gartenteichfreunde 
hallo Sebt

Jetzt ist es soweit mich hats endgültig gepackt.
Der Eimer ist weg und der Teich ist in Bau.
Vielleicht sollte ich jetzt mit meinem Beitrag in "Mein Teich und ich" umziehen, liebe Mods, denn jetzt folgen natürlich jede Menge Fragen.
Erstmal der derzeitige Zustand meiner Pfütze. 
Da der Platz sehr begrenzt ist und der Garten stark abfällt,habe ich mich zu : klein und tief entschieden.Für den Rahmen habe ich L-Steine verwendet wohl die einzige alternative um an Volumen zu kommen.Zur Zeit geschätzt zwischen 4000 und 4500 Liter bei max 1,2m Wassertiefe. Als Pflanzrand habe ich mir ca.30 cm breite rundherum vorgestellt.Und nacher wenn der Teich richtig läuft, im Früjahr ein paar Goldis.
Habe Vlies Folie und Ufermatten ( 2 mit Pflanztaschen )schon besorgt.
Ausserdem einen Ubbimax 3000 mit 5W UV Lampe.Ich möchte den Teich mit der Elimax 2500 (45W)rund um die Uhr filtern.(Rücklauf über den Bachlauf)und den Wasserfall mit der Jebao12000 (175W)nur sporadisch befeuern.
Hier die ersten Bilder der Baustelle.

    
So nun zu den ersten Fragen, bitte fleissig Anregungen danke
Wieviel Zement-Mörtel muss ich innen auftragen ? Runherum an den L-Steinen oder auch auf der Erde ?
Aussen herum habe ich schon Portland Zement mit Erde gemischt und eingebracht,um dem Rahmen halt zu geben.
Erkennt man schon Baumängel,noch kann man fast alles ändern?
Anregungen aller Art erwünscht und erbeten.:beeten
Ich möchte kein Desaster erleben...


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo,

da Frank sich doch zu einem Neubau entschlossen hat, habe ich ihm auch einen Bauthread spendiert - wie alles begann, seht Ihr hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23329

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt alle Fragen beantworten, damit es weitergehen kann...


----------



## alundra (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Vielen Dank für den Umzug Christine 

Mir brennt es in den Fingern, da jetzt gerade das Wetter schöner wird
und eigentlich alles Material zum weitermachen vorhanden ist.


----------



## alundra (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo liebe Gartenteichfreunde

Ich habe bei dem schönen Wetter wieder weiter Zement-Mörtel aufgebracht.
Wenn bis morgen kein Veto kommt, wird Vlies eingebracht und Folie verlegt.
Hier die neuen Bilder.


----------



## expresser (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Frank,

ich sag es nicht gerne, aber ich glaube du bekommst ordentliche Probleme mit dem Frost!
Außer es friert nicht bei euch aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Alles Wasser das friert dehnt sich aus und drückt und das jeden Winter. Die feuchte Erde unter den Betonteilen natürlich auch. Somit mußt du mit erheblichen Veränderungen der Teichform rechnen und das einplanen (Dehnung der Folie usw.).

Du bist schon so weit und ich komme mit dieser Nachricht. Es tut mir leid, aber jetzt kannst du es vielleicht noch ändern ohne noch größere Schaden zu haben.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag oder belehrt mich eines Besseren.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Frank,
also ich habe da auch meine Bedenken. Die L-Steine werden sich mit der Zeit definitiv verschieben und kippen. Der doch recht kleine Fuß des L-Steines hält meistens bei Erde, wenn sie gut gefestigt verdichtet und auf ein Fundament gesetzt ist aber Wasser gibt da ohne Widerstand nach. Ich wünsche Dir gerne, dass ich kein Recht habe; die Chancen stehen aber nicht gut.

Sorry und Gruß 
Maik


----------



## alundra (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Ihr zwei
Danke Euch für die Anregungen.
Ich habe nun daran gedacht vor die L-Steine jeweils 2 Moniereisen ca 80cm
in die Erde zu rammen um ein verschieben zu verhindern.Desweiteren werde
ich bis zum Rand der L-Steine von außen Zement/Erde Mischung auffüllen.
Ob das ausreicht?
Über das Frostproblem habe ich mir natürlich auch schon Gedanken gemacht aber bin noch zu keiner Lösung gekommen.


----------



## expresser (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Frank,

du mußt verhindern dass Eisdruck auf die Wände einwirken kann. Wenn die Wände schräg wären könnte das Eis nach oben rutschen. Umso schräger desto leichter. Aber es treten immer noch extreme Kräfte auf denen deine Konstruktion nicht gewachsen ist. Nicht zu vergessen der Eisdruck von unten.

Bitte informiere dich intensiv bevor du weiter machst!

Alles Gute und


----------



## alundra (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Werna
hallo Garten-Teichfreunde 

Habe mit einem Statiker gesprochen der mir versicherte das bei der geringen
Wasserhöhe welche auf den L-Steinen lastet wohl nichts passieren wird.
Hmm , ich werds riskieren.
Im Winter werden dann wohl zwei Heizstäbe helfen falls es bitterkalt wird.
So dann geht es heute weiter.


----------



## alundra (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

So
Wasser ist drin,der Kreislauf über den Bachlauf,zum Teich ist in Betrieb.
Die Wand bewegt sich trotz starkem ziehen von zwei Kerlen nicht einen Millimeter.Pflanzgranulat für den Teichboden ist eingefüllt, Pflanzen sind geordert.
   
Der Spreier ist auch schon zu Testzwecken angeschlossen.


----------



## alundra (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Ihr lieben

Die Ufermatten,Pflanzgranulat und die Pflanzkörbe sind da.Also ab ins Beet und das Wochenende sinnvoll genutzt.Jetzt warte ich auf die bestellten Planzen um sie einzusetzen.Der Teich wird nun heute Morgen wieder klar.
Müssen noch Starter Bakterien in den Teich oder ist es dafür schon zu Spät?


----------



## Phil (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Glück auf Frank,

schickes kleines Teichlein bisweilen  Das dass Wasser klarer wird, versteht sich von selbst, ich nehm einfach mal an, das sich der Kies in den Körben ausgewaschen hat und nun absetzt.
Bakterien müssen da vorerst gar keine rein, wozu auch, ist ja noch nix da, was sie beschäftigen könnte  Also auf die Pflanzen warten und dann erstmal pflanzen und wachsen lassen. Im Normalfall sollte sich das über Kurz oder lang von selbst regulieren 

LG


----------



## alundra (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Danke Phil
Ich werde dann auf meine Pflanzen warten und sobald es fertig ist, gibt es neue Fotos.


----------



## alundra (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde 

Die Pflanzen sind da 

Habe nun ca 300 Pflanzen im Teich die Arten sind die folgenden:

250 Unterwasserpflanzen im Paket
Kanadische __ Wasserpest   -   __ Papageienfeder   -   __ Hornblatt  - 
__ Wasserfeder - __ Tausendblatt   -  __ Wasserschlauch   -  Tannenwedel  -
Ouellmoos-__ Wasserstern
Dazu von einer extra Bestellung :
4 Krebsscheren Statoites aloides,
2 Nymphaea Gladstoniana weisse Seerose
1 Nymphaea Colonel Welch gelbe Seerose
1 Nymphaea Charles de Meurville weinrote Seerose.


Für den Flachwasser und Uferbereich,Bachlauf im Paket:
5 __ Blutweiderich
2 Sumpfdotterblumen Caltha palustris
5 Englische Minze Mentha pulegium
3 Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie __ Iris pseudacorus
2 Blaue Sumpfschwertlilie Typ. Northern Blue Flag Iris versicolor
10 Sumpfvergißmeinnicht Myosotis palustris
8 __ Zwergrohrkolben Typha minima

Das sah aber immer noch ziemlich mager aus und wir entschieden uns im Gartencenter nachzulegen.
Nun kamen noch weitere Pflanzen hinzu,diesmal aber schon grössere und keine Jungpflanzen.
1 Blaubinse,1 Zwergschachtelhalm,1 Flatterbinse, 2 __ Calla weiß,
2 __ Hechtkraut, 1 __ Schwanenblume,1 __ Igelkolben und
1 __ Canna Rood welche wohl im Winter rein muss.

Hmm habe mich dann doch entschieden einen Umwandler "Aquafit" für Leitungswasser ins Teichwasser einzuleiten.

Es kam so wie meine Vorahnung es schlimmstenfall befürchten ließ 
Zum gestrigen Grillabend wurden mir Anstelle von Würstkes ein Pärchen Sarasas mitgebracht.
Nett gemeint allerdings völlig fehl am Platz.
Toll Samstagabend der Gast völlig Ahnungslos, jetzt schwimmen Sie bei mir im Teich.
Ich hoffe und bete inständig :beeten das die 2 das halbwegs gesund überleben.Mückenlarven und anderes Kleinzeug ist schon vorhanden 
und da die Goldies __ Pflanzenfresser sind, sollte genug zu Futtern da sein.
Heute morgen schon nachgeschaut; Sie leben noch und man glaubt es kaum Sie fangen an zu ramm... Oh Gott es geht los. Ob die Goldorfen welche im Frühjahr kommen sollen, das noch im Griff kriegen?
Anbei ein Foto beim Verlegen der Teichfolie: Ich im Vordergrund  

Und natürlich Teich mit Bepflanzung

   


Nächste Woche geht es wieder in den Steinbruch, habe jetzt Urlaub und die Natursteinmauer um den Teich wird gebaut, Bilder folgen

Jetzt aber(kurz auf die Uhr geschaut)ab in die Arena und Bierchen trinken...


----------



## Annett (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Frank.

Behalte den Schubis zuliebe, bitte den Nitritwert im Auge. Mindestens 1x, besser 2x täglich messen und bei erhöhten Werten mit Teilwasserwechseln gegensteuern bis sich alles eingespielt hat.


----------



## alundra (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Annett
hallo Ihr lieben.
Wasserwerte habe ich testen lassen alles OK.:smoki
Habe mir auch Teststreifen gekauft und teste nun täglich selbst.
Im Steinbruch war ich auch und er Teich nimmt nun seine endgültige Form an.
Malocht geschleppt,gebaut habe ich jetzt genug , meine Frau übernimmt jetzt die Feinheiten.
Bepflanzung Deko etc. kann Sie auch viel besser als ich 
Bilder folgen natürlich
    
Die erste Seerosen erblicken auch schon die Oberfläche


----------



## axel (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Frank 

Prima geworden Eure Teichanlage 
Bin gespannt wie sich die Natur bei Euch weiterentwickelt .

lg
axel


----------



## alundra (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo axel
hallo Ihr lieben.
Wir haben fertig...

Meine Frau Sandra hat Ihr dekoratives Geschick spielen lassen und der Teich ist nun erstmal fertig.Jetzt muss nur noch alles wachsen.Wir sind zufrieden mit unserem Ergebnis und hoffen den jetzigen Teichbewohnern und den Zunküftigen gefällt es auch.:beeten


----------



## sebt (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Frank,

der Teich mit Wasserfall sieht klasse aus! Jetzt hat der Wasserfall auch den passenden Teich. Die Arbeit hat sich wirklich gelohnt.  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Reginsche (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Sieht gut aus aber sag mal:
Soll denn der Rand so bleiben.

Ich meine damit, dass man ihn so doll sieht?
Oder kommt da noch mehr Wasser rein?


----------



## alundra (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hi Reginsche
Ja ich könnte den Wasserstand noch weiter anheben,wollte aber jetzt erstmal die Pflanzen wachsen lassen.


----------



## alundra (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde 

Damit habe ich nun garnicht gerechnet 

Die frisch eingesetzten Pflanzen fangen an zu blühen.


----------



## groogle (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Frank,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Teich, ein großes Lob zu deinem Wasserfall/Bachlauf  der mir sehr gut gefällt. 
Den könnte ich mir auch an meinem Teich gut vorstellen. 
Mich werden wohl nur die Preise für die Steine etwas abschrecken, oder ?
Hast du da eine besondere Quelle.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## alundra (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Stefan
Die Steine waren echt günstig im Vergleich zum Rest 

Ein Kofferraum voll kostet 10 Euro.

Ich war zweimal mit einen Kipper Anhänger da und habe ca 3 Tonnen Steine verbraucht.
Kostenpunkt mit Quellstein 120 Euro.

http://www.oberste-gmbh.de

Gruss Frank


----------



## alundra (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde 

Der Herbst ist da... Die Umgestaltung des Gartens im Bereich
des Teiches und des Bachlaufes ist fertiggestellt.
Für den kommenden Winter zur Belüftung ( Eisfreihaltung )habe ich mir
einen Oase Oxy Tex 1000 gekauft.

      

Es passieren aber immer wieder komische Sachen, ich habe einen Rotkäppchen __ Schleierschwanz, welcher wohl verhaltensgestört ist 
Er schwimmt regelmässig in den Oase Skimmer.Spätestens nach einer Laufzeit
von einer Stunde hängt er dort drin , wohlgemerkt als einzigster.
Habe jetzt auch ein paar Fische mehr, ob es zuviele sind wird sich zeigen wenn Sie wachsen.
Aber ich denke ich finde dann hier gerne Abnehmer wenns zuviel wird.

Für das Frühjahr habe ich nun schon mal eingekauft:
Pondlife Premium UVC-Gerät PL 18 Watt (CUV-218),
ECO Teichpumpe Supernova FTP-6500 (6200 l/h),
Pondlife Bio-Teichfilter bis 30.000 l Teiche (CBF-350B)

Ich hoffe das ist für meine Pfütze mit Fischbesatz ausreichend. 

Was mach ich jetzt mit meiner Sumpf __ Canna ? Muss ich die Rhizome trocken im Keller lagern oder kann ich die Rhizome trennen, in einzelne Töpfe in der Wohnung überwintern und Sie hochpäppeln.Ich wollte Sie nächste Woche reinholen bevor der erste Frost kommt.

Vielleicht kann ich ja wieder ein paar Tips bekommen.


----------



## alundra (23. März 2010)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde 

Filteranlage ist nun aufgebaut und in Betrieb.
Habe für den Ablauf vom Filter bis zum Bachlauf ca. 6m 75er Kunststoff Rohrleitung verbaut und verklebt.

Mit der Sumpf __ Canna habe ich nun 2 Ergebnisse:

1.te trocken gelagert unter 5 cm Blumenerde auf dem Schlafzimmerschrank,hat einen neuen Trieb.
2.te ganz normal im Blumentopf auf der Fensterbank überwintert und normal gegossen,hat viele Triebe,
kommt nächste Woche raus in den Garten.

Fazit : Beides möglich.


----------



## Majaberlin (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Frank, ich habe mit Interesse diesen (und auch den vorhergehenden) thread gelesen.
Danke, dass du trotz der nicht vorhandenen Tipps bezüglich der Sumpfcalla solche Experimente gemacht hast und uns daran teilhaben läßt. Das ist sehr hilfreich jetzt auch für mich. 
Dein kleiner Teich und besonders der Bachlauf gefallen mir sehr gut!
Da wir ja auch einen neuen Bachlauf anlegen müssen, war das sehr aufschlussreich für mich!


----------



## idefix--211 (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Frank,

dein Teich ist wunderschön geworden, vor allem mit den Nautrsteinen und dem integrierten Bachlauf gefällt es mir sehr gut. Ich würde allerdings auch den Wasserspiegel noch anheben, wenn möglich, damit man näher am Wasser ist.



alundra schrieb:


> Mit der Sumpf __ Canna habe ich nun 2 Ergebnisse:
> 
> 1.te trocken gelagert unter 5 cm Blumenerde auf dem Schlafzimmerschrank,hat einen neuen Trieb.
> 2.te ganz normal im Blumentopf auf der Fensterbank überwintert und normal gegossen,hat viele Triebe,
> ...




Das ist gut zu wissen. Ich habe auch ein __ Sumpfcanna, die ich letzten Sommer erst gekauft habe und dann in einem Topf in der Sumpfzone stehen hatte. Sie wuchs nur recht spärlich (wahrscheinlich Nährstoffmangel) und ich brachte es dann nicht übers Herz, sie abtrocknen zu lassen, weil ich Angst hatte, dass ihr die Kraft nicht reicht für den Neuaustrieb im Frühjahr.
Deshalb wurde sie bei mir warm auf der Fensterbank überwintert, ist zwar wegen der kurzen Tage kaum gewachsen, aber jetzt legt sie richtig los *freu*.
Wenn sie die Saison dieses Jahr hinter sich hat, möchte ich sie aus Platzmangel aber wohl doch trocken als Knolle überwintern. (Ich hoffe, sie verträgt sich mit den __ Dahlien )

Wie sieht dein Teich denn zur Zeit aus?

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## alundra (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Maja , hallo Evi

Ich werde die Woche mal ein paar neue Fotos machen, vom Teich und auch von der Sumpf __ Canna.

Bis bald


----------



## alundra (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde

Hier ein paar neue Bilder.

Als erstes Sumpf __ Canna nach Trockenlagerung: der neue Topf mit den kleinen Ansetzen ( Mal schauen ob Sie kommt )

Die Sumpf Canna aus der Fensterbank Überwinterung : 

Der neue Filter mit Verrohrung:   

und die gewünschte derzeitige Ansicht des Gartenteiches mit Bewohnern:
         

Jetzt muss nur noch alles wieder wachsen.


----------



## alundra (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde 

Hier mal wieder ein kleines Update von mir.
Die Pflanzen wachsen und das zweite Teichjahr zieht ins Land.

     

Auch die Bachlaufbegrünung geht voran.

   

Die Fische haben immer noch glasklares Wasser. 

     

Nachdem die Hauptarbeit nun getan ist und ich mich täglich am Teich entspannen kann,
möchte ich den Teich nie mehr missen.
Vergrößern irgendwann einmal ... aber meine Hausdame sagt erstmal

Viele Grüße und allen weiterhin viel Spaß mit Ihren Teichen.:cu


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Das sieht wirklich sehr schön aus und du kannst jetzt wunderbar die Früchte deiner Arbeit geniessen! 

Ich wäre froh, wenn ich auch schon so weit wäre , ich beneide dich!
Und weiterhin viel Spaß an deinem schönen Teich und Bachlauf - und mach mal immer mal wieder ein paar Bilder, ist doch schön zu sehen, wie sich das dann im Laufe des Jahres entwickelt!


----------



## alundra (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo liebe Gartenteichfreunde 

Bei diesem schönen Wetter kommt so alles richtig in die Gänge.
Ich möchte Euch mal wieder mit einem kleinen Update beglücken.

Hier wieder eine kleine Gesamtübersicht.Die Krebsscheren blühen , leider nur einen Tag. 

   
Die Sumpflobelien und andere geben Ihr bestes.       Der Bachlauf wird durch die __ Bachbunge bevölkert.


----------



## alundra (1. März 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Teichfreunde 

Es ist wieder soweit,das Wetter wird besser also auf zu neuen Ufern.
Der neue Teichbau steht an.
Als erstes der Filterkeller, er soll bis Ende März fertig werden.
Hier schon einmal ein paar Fotos. Erschreckend ist für meine Frau, das dieser schon fast
die Größe des derzeitigen Teiches hat.

     

Wenn er fertig ist wird er 2 x 4 m und 1 m hoch.Samstag werden wir damit beginnen die Bodenplatte zu gießen.


----------



## alundra (14. März 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Teichfreunde 

Und weiter gehts.

     

Die Höhe der Einläufe DN 110 BA und Skimmer ,für die Pumpenkammer sind eingepasst.Im mittleren Bild auf der rechten Seite der Rücklauf zum Teich DN 110.
Links und rechts in der Kammer jeweils ein extra Wartungsrohr in DN 110 für Trinkwasser,Strom etc.
Nun noch den Rest der Schalsteine verfüllen. Eisen ist natürlich als Matte im Fundament ( 20cm Beton ) und als Stäbe in den Schalsteinen über die gesamte Höhe und Länge.


----------



## Echinopsis (14. März 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Glück auf Frank 

da war aber jemand fleißig...saubere Arbeit!
Halte uns weiter auf dem Laufenden 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## RKurzhals (14. März 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Frank,
ich lese von Zeit zu Zeit in Deinem thread mit, und fand Deinen "alten" Teich schon sehr gelungen   .
So wie Du ihn jetzt erweiterst, scheint er ja richtig schön groß zu werden. Lass uns ja daran teilhaben, denn wir sind ja überhaupt micht neugierig... .


----------



## alundra (18. März 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Rolf , hallo Daniel

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde 

Das nächste Update steht an

Die Außenrohre wurden Richtung Teich verlegt,der Reihenvortex in den Filterkeller gewuchtet und die TMC UVC 55 Watt verrohrt.
Für den Bypass unterhalb der UVC, muß ich erst noch zwei Bögen DN110 in 45 Grad besorgen damit es einigermaßen gerade wird.Gefälle ist natürlich drin.
Strom wurde durch ein Leer Rohr eingebracht,vielleicht etwas übertrieben in DN 110 aber wer weiß was noch vergessen wurde.
     

Gruß Frank


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Frank 
mich würde gerne Intressieren was du für deinen Filterkeller an ca €uronen ausgibst ich möchte auch einen Bauen aber da wir erst Gebaut haben Haus vor 5 Jahren, Wintergarten letztes Jahr und zurzeit baue ich eine Holzterasse aber es steht noch eine neue Filteranlage mit Filterkeller an. Ich verfolge deinen Tread und bin überrascht was du da fertig gebracht hast.
Echt super. Da kann man ja neidisch werden.


----------



## alundra (20. März 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Peter

Jetzt kommt ja noch eine Terrasse oben drauf, aber ich denke gesamt Ausgaben sind jetzt schon im 4 stelligen Bereich,führe aber kein Buch.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit WPC ???

Danke an alle für das Lob , das ist nicht selbstverständlich. aber tut mächtig gut.
An andere Stelle im Netz hatte ich meinen Umbau so angekündigt und wurde eines besseren 
belehrt.
Manche denken wohl, das man ohne Trommel oder Vliesfilter nur Murks macht und Koi nicht Artgerecht halten kann.
Wenn du es machst, dann vernünftig und nicht so, sagte man mir.

Ich weiss aber nicht was die Leute die letzten 30 Jahre gemacht haben bevor es Trommler gab.

Schaun mer mal

Gruß Frank


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Frank,

Danke für die Info.
WPC ist ziemlich teuer und so viel ich weiß braucht man einen festen Unterbau (Betonplatte)
Nicht auf Punktfundament habe jetzt meine Terrasse aus Lärchenholz gebaut.


----------



## alundra (24. März 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde 

Bei dem schönen Wetter habe ich mir 2 Tage frei genommen.

Der Wasserfall und der Bachlauf sind Geschichte und der Teichbau beginnt.
   


Das neue Teichende ist gesetzt und der Teichstand ( siehe Edding  Strich ) mit der Schlauchwasserwaage 5 cm unter Filterrand ausgelotet.
   

Morgen gehts weiter.

Gruß Frank


----------



## alundra (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Ihr lieben 

Kurzes Update

Der neue Pflanzenbereich wurde angelegt.Der Überlauf wird über einen kleinen Wasserfall später in den Teich laufen.
Vorbereitungen zum Erstellen der Natursteinmauer wurden getroffen.


----------



## alundra (29. März 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Update

Die Natursteinmauer ist fast fertig.
Sobald die bestellte Folie da ist, wird der Pflanzenfilter bestückt und der Teich abgelassen.


----------



## RKurzhals (30. März 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Frank,
das sieht richtig super aus, ich bin echt neidisch!   
Ich sehe, dass Du ja schrittweise erweiterst, darum ist meine Frage jetzt nicht gehässig oder in dieser Richtung gemeint:
Wenn Du einen Neubau hättest, würdest Du dann die Natursteinmauer auf die Folie + Ufermatte (o. ä.) stellen? Das wäre zwar keine so gute Unterlage wie die armierten Betonsteine, aber würde ein "Antackern" der Folie an eine senkrechte Wand vermeiden. Die Mauer ist eh' breit und schwer genug, dass sie von alleine steht (meine Meinung ).
Mich interessiert ernsthaft, ob eine auf die Wand fixierte Folie vielleicht gar nicht besser vor "Abriß" geschützt ist, als eine über eine Kante gezogene, und darauf beschwerte.


----------



## alundra (31. März 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Rolf

In den oben Bereich des Pflanzfilters kommt nur ein Folienstück 2 x 3 m.
Da diese nur 40 cm hoch wird ist dort kein "antackern" nötig sein.
Die Folie wird mit Kent Quick Seal Black an den Rand geklebt.
Ich denke nicht das die Folie dort zieht und zerrt.
Als Überlauf in den Teich wird ein V2A Blech eingeklebt und unterhalb mit Mondlicht beleuchtet..
Die untere Mauer ist der Teichabschluß.
Dort wird die neue Folie EPDM 10 cm über den Teichrand gelegt, mit Kent Quick Seal Black
angeklebt ( hält auf Beton und EPDM Bombe ).
Dann werden Granitsteine ( Granitkleber auf Beton und Superkleber auf der Folie ) gegen verrutschen gesichert.
Den Superkleber gibt es in der Bucht für 5 Euro pro Kartusche. Habe 10 Kartuschen insgesamt geordert.Ich denke das reicht,
ich habe mir beim neuen Teichbau natürlich auch vorher Gedanken gemacht.

Beim alten Teich hatte ich die Natursteine in 2 Lagen auf der Ufermatte mit Beton befestigt , leider nur mit mäßigem Erfolg.
Es waren etliche Steine mit der Zeit locker geworden das hält nicht unbedingt so gut.
Ich hoffe ich konnte mit meinen Ausführungen behilflich sein.


----------



## alundra (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde 

Der Teich ist leer und der Ringanker ist gesetzt.

Bis auf meine 9 Kois ( haben jetzt bei mir ne Kellerwohnung ),sind alle anderen Fische woanders untergekommen.

     

Mit der Folie im Filterteich hatte Rolf vollkommen Recht das war ein Schuß in den Ofen.
Habe mir heute schwarze Metall Leisten aus dem Baumarkt geholt und die Folie  mit Schlagschrauben "angetackert".
Hatte es erst mit Dachlatten zur Abstützung zwecks trocknung des Klebers probiert ,aber 1mm PVC gefaltet hält einfach nicht an einer geraden Wand.

Jetzt nur noch 2 m tief Graben aber im Moment könnte ich nur noch 

Wenn ich meine 3 Kumpels nicht wären, welche mich super unterstützen ,
hätte ich wohl zwischendurch schon aufgegeben,ich bin fix und alle.:muede


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Frank,
freut mich, von Dir wieder zu hören.. . Auch wenn Du vielleicht mit der aktuellen Ausführung nicht zufrieden bist, so wird sie sicher funktionieren und auch gut aussehen. Die Schlagschrauben werden ihren Dienst tun, die Menge und die Arbeit vergessen wir mal, und bedecken das alles mit einer schönen Dekoration... .
Auch ich habe an meinem Teich (und erst recht an meinem Filter) einige solcher Stellen. Denoch war es in der Summe billiger als vom "GaLa-Bauer", der das in dieser Form wohl erst gar nicht umgesetzt hätte... .
Genau das gefällt mir am Forum, und ich hoffe, bald neue Bilder von Deinem Teich zu sehen... .


----------



## alundra (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Update

Habe nun insgesamt 4 Baustellen gleichzeitig.

 

Teich:
Der Teich wird tiefer, erstes Stückchen  2 m Tiefe erreicht,dort wo der Eimer noch kurz stand.
Alles nur Lehm  Einer sticht mit dem Spaten aus der andere zieht den Eimer mit einem Seil nach oben.
ich glaube früher im Steinbruch war besser.

 

Filterkeller:
Der Reihenfilter hat nun seine Medienauflage und wartet auf sein Helix,
Material ist im braunen Sack ,2 Kammern schwimmend ,
links in den Säckchen für die letzte Kammer vor der Pumpe ruhend.
Sprudelsteine in allen Kammern montiert.

 

3te Baustelle :
Was macht man mit den L-Steinen aus dem alten Teich?
Treppe bauen,Grundtück begradigen,
Vorbereitung für Rollrasen und Granitverblendung,dazu
später mehr.

Die 4te Baustelle darüber möchte ich garnicht nachdenken.
Den Aushub dürfen wir auf einem Nachbargrundstück verteilen natürlich
mit der Zusage das dort glattgezogen und Rasen eingesäät wird.
Ihr könnt Euch vorstellen was da schon liegt.
Vielleicht verschwinden die Hügel von allene ich probiers mal mit


----------



## alundra (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Update

Das Loch ist fertig,BA Zuleitung mit Lehm verschmiert und das Vliess ist drin 

     

Auch die Natursteinmauer zur Begradigung des Rasens wird langsam.

 

Heute kommt die Folie rein.


----------



## alundra (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde 

Das Wasser ist mit aqua Fit und Kanne Brottrunk geimpft und die kleinen Racker sind aus ihrem Kellergefängnis endlich wieder in Freiheit.

   

Der Pflanzenbereich ist mit Granit verblendet,der Wasserfall ist eingepasst und muss nun trocknen.
An der Teichumrandung wird morgen weiter gearbeitet.


----------



## alundra (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Update

Der Teich ist soweit fertig und in Betrieb.

     

Irgendwie verliere ich zuviel Wasser jetzt hilft nur :beten das es Verdunstung ist, ich kann keine Undichtigkeit  finden habe selbst alle Rohrleitungen bis zum Teich aufgebuddelt., alles trocken Haupsache es ist nicht der BA oder die dazugehörige Saugleitung.
Hat jemand einen Tip wie ich das überprüfen kann ?

Dienstag kommt der Rollrasen und weiter gehts


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Frank.

Wieviel Zentimeter Verlust hast Du denn binnen welcher Zeit?
Hier läuft gerade ein aktuelles Thema dazu: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31206/?q=verdunstung


----------



## sl-power (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Frank,

dein Koi-Teich sieht super aus! 

Vor allem der kleine Pflanzteich mit Wasserfall ist eine gute Idee und super umgesetzt. 

Wegen dem Wasserverlust zur Zeit musst du nicht erschrecken. Das ist wegen der aktuellen Wetterlage vermutlich wirklich nur Verdunstung. Mein Teich ist jetzt zwar auch erst 1,5 Jahre alt. Aber so viel Wasser nachfüllen, wie in den letzten 2 Wochen musste ich letztes Jahr auch noch nie.

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## alundra (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Annett,hallo Sebastian.

Ich hatte gestern morgen den Bachlauf abgestellt und den BA geschlossen habe jetzt in 24 Std ca 1-2 cm Verlust. Dies entsprach heute morgen ca 400 Liter Wasser.Der Wasserkreislauf lief nur über den Skimmer und einer Rücklaufleitung im Teich zur Probe.

Hatte vorgestern den großen Bachlauf an und alle Leitungen geöffnet,BA,Skimmer,2te Zulaufleitung zum Teich sowei Eiweissabschäumer und kleiner Bachlauf über die Steine im Pflanzenfilter, 
Verlust in 24 Std ca 2000 Liter das war heftig.:shock

Werde heute als erstes den BA wieder öffnen und beobachten.


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Frank.

So ein Bachlauf kann auch einiges zusätzlich verdunsten...
Aber es ist schon gut, dass Du versuchst alle Verlustmöglichkeiten auszuschließen.


----------



## alundra (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde 

In den neuen Teich sind drei Paddler hinzugekommen.

     

Das Rollrasenprojekt zur Begradigung des Grundstückes ist auch abgeschlossen.

 

Das Holz für die Filterkellerabdeckung ist auch beschafft, wir brauchen aber jetzt erstmal ne Pause.
Meine Frau fliegt erstmal für 10 Tage in den Urlaub  und ich darf ab Morgen früh wieder zur Arbeit.


----------



## alundra (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde

Die Filterkeller Abdeckung ist fertig.

Hier mal geöffnet und geschlossen.

         

So langsam kann man seinen Garten wieder geniessen.
Der Sommer kann kommen


----------



## alundra (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Ein neues Update vom Teich hätte ich noch.

 

Die erste Seerosenblüte habe ich hinter mir.
Mein Chagoi unten rechts der Seerose ist auch mal im Bild.
Die Vegetation im Pfanzenfilter und ausserhalb des Teiches wächst auch wieder.


----------



## alundra (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Die Teichabdeckung ist fertig.Da ich in den Foren nur immer fertige Abdeckungen gefunden habe,möchte ich mal meine Beschreiben.
Ihr könnt auch gerne Fragen stellen oder Anregungen geben falls ich im nächsten Jahr etwas ändern sollte.

Als erstes habe ich 3 V2A Rohre über den Teich gelegt und mit Gummimatten gegen verrutschen gesichert.
 

Ich habe mir 4 Doppelsteg X Hohlkammerplatten 1,2m x 2,5m 16mm mit schräge anfertigen lassen, da der Teich an einer Seite nicht gerade ist.Die offenen Seiten wurden mit Plattenabschlussband Filtaflo abgeklebt.Die Kopfseite mit Abschlussprofil U-Profil verschlossen.
                          

Die Mittelprofile Alu Verlegesystem Unterseite auf Länge geschnitten und mit Kabelbinder befestigt.1,5 cm Platz lassen für die Abschluss Leiste.
 

Die Mittelprofil Abdeckung mit Schrauben gesichert, vorher in der Abdeckleiste Löcher vorgebohrt.
                          

Nun das Loch für die Futterklappe gesägt und eine Revisionklappe verzinkt eingesetzt.
Sollte diese rosten werde ich nächste Jahr aus dem Ausgesägten Stück einen Deckel bauen.
        

Vordere Abschlussleiste angebracht und eine Sicherung für die 3 V2A angebracht.
   

Auf Eure Kommentare und Anregungen freue ich mich schon.


----------



## alundra (27. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Teichfreunde

 

Die Heizung ist bereit ,noch 0,3 Grad dann wird zugeheizt.
So habens die Jungen und Mädels schön muckelig den Winter über.
Und im Frühjahr dann zügig von 10 auf 17 Grad, damit die Kois schnell fit werden,um sich gegen __ Parasiten zu wehren.

Man liest ja gar nichts mehr von Euch, alle im Winterschlaf ?


----------



## alundra (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Der Frühling kommt und so langsam kann man zusammenbauen,was man den Winter über erworben hat.
Meine neue IKS ist eingebaut und hat ein Gehäuse bekommen,damit Sie vor  Feuchtigkeit im Filterkeller geschützt ist.
( Gehäuse leider 1 Zentimeter zu schmal gekauft,daher etwas schräg ),
Kalibrierung der Sonden wurde selbstverständlich durchgeführt.
 

Auf dem externen Display sind nun schon einige Messwerte zu sehen.
   .

Sind die Werte Ok oder muss ich schon tätig werden.
Vielleicht können mir die alten Hasen von Euch noch Tips geben.
Teilwasserwechsel habe ich schon 3x durchgeführt.
Futter wird noch kaum angenommen, einfach noch zu kalt.

Nun noch Bilder von einigen meiner kleinen. Stolz bin ich auf den Chagoi ca 45 cm und den Ochiba.
   

Allen einen schönen Start in die Teichsaison.


----------



## dieducks (31. März 2013)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*



alundra schrieb:


> Hallo Gartenteichfreunde
> 
> Der Pflanzenbereich ist mit Granit verblendet,der Wasserfall ist eingepasst und muss nun trocknen.
> An der Teichumrandung wird morgen weiter gearbeitet.



Hallo Frank.
Einen tollen Teich hast du da gebaut  Respekt !
Ich hab bei dir etwas gespickt und mein Blech für den Wasserfall so gebaut wie Deines. Wie hast du das Blech mit der Folie abgedichtet? Hier bin ich mir bei meinem Projekt noch unschlüssig.
Für einen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## jolantha (31. März 2013)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Jochen,
Frank war am 4.4. *2012* das letzte Mal online.
Glaube kaum, daß Du da noch Glück hast .


----------



## dieducks (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo,

o.k. ich schreibe die Frage mal in "meinen" Thread.
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo,

da hat Jolantha sich verdaddelt, Frank ist durchaus in diesem Jahr hier unterwegs und wird vielleicht demnächst antworten.


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hat Jolantha sich verdaddelt, Frank ist durchaus in diesem Jahr hier unterwegs und wird vielleicht demnächst antworten.



Sorry Elschen, 
mal wieder im D-Zugtempo durch die Beiträge gejagt, und falsch gelesen !


----------



## alundra (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Jochen

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde.
Hatte mit Innotec abgedichtet.

Jetzt aber alles neu gemacht mit GFK-


----------



## alundra (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde

Es gibt die Tage mal wieder ein Update.
Habe mir einen Smartpond EBF zugelegt.
Bilder vom Einbau folgen.
Das bedeutet natürlich das der Reihenfilter mit Biomaterial zum Verkauf steht,
Hier erstmal mein letzter Neuzugang Kohaku 57 cm
 
Hoffe er wird sich wohlfühlen.:beten


----------



## alundra (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde 

Mal wieder ein kleines Update.

Ein paar Bilder meiner Racker


----------



## alundra (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Und Bilder vom EBF ECO Smartpond .

    

vom Teich

    

und vom Garten


----------



## Michael H (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo
Sehr schönen Teich haste da .
Mich würde intressieren wie du das Einlauf Blech von Pflanzenfilter in den Teich befestigt ( Geklebt ) hast.
Gibt es hierzu vielleicht ein paar Bilder .
Hab auch so was inne Art vor , wäre für jeden Rat Dankbar .


----------



## alundra (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Hallo Michael
Der Pflanzenfilter ist mittlerweile komplett aus GFK.
Wir haben das GFK auf das Blech ca. 5 cm überlappen lassen.


----------



## Michael H (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Neubau für den Wasserfall - jede Menge Fragen*

Schade , aber trotzdem Schön.
Bei mir wird Folie drin sein , und suche noch einen Übergang auf das Edelstahlblech , dachte ich kann mir hier eine Idee klauen ....


----------

